# What is the required age to become a reserve Deputy



## cello1 (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm looking at becoming a reserve Deputy, part of exploring all my options. My main question, is how old do I have to be in order to become a reserve Deputy? Also, what would be the best county to do this in, I don't just want to do a few parades a year, I want to be involved, do some correctional work, do the same things regular deputies do. I just need the lighter schedule so I can still go to school at the same time.
Thanks
Cello1


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

YEY!!!!!!!!

i get to be first.


get out your checkbook, write a check to guy glodis, go to galls and buy your badge and whamow!!! you're a reserve sheriffs deputy


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

495 is closed


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

cello1 said:


> I'm looking at becoming a reserve Deputy HOLD A SIGN AND WRITE A CHECK. , part of exploring all my options. My main question, is how old do I have to be in order to become a reserve Deputy FETUS till NURSING HOME Also, what would be the best county to do this in O.C., I don't just want to do a few parades a year WHY? PARADES ARE TO DISPLAY YOUR COLORS AND BRING PRIDE TO YOUR AGENCY .... HUMMM, I want to be involved, WITH WHAT? do some correctional work UMM.. BECOME A CO do the same things regular deputies do WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY REGULAR DEPUTIES?. I just need the lighter schedule so I can still go to school at the same time.
> Thanks
> Cello1


Go to your county S.O. and apply. however i believe some more very eager individuals are about to provide your more information. So please don't change that dial.#-o


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

500........dollars.

If you want to be a corrections officer, then apply to be a corrections officer. If you want to be a police officer, then apply to a police department.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Kneepads, a BOP and $500


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

cello1 said:


> I'm looking at becoming a reserve Deputy, part of exploring all my options. My main question, is how old do I have to be in order to become a reserve Deputy? Also, what would be the best county to do this in, I don't just want to do a few parades a year, I want to be involved, do some correctional work, do the same things regular deputies do. I just need the lighter schedule so I can still go to school at the same time.
> Thanks
> Cello1


How's your clamboil?


----------



## cello1 (Mar 19, 2009)

mtc said:


> Go to www.massdeputies.com and ask in the "Ask a Deputy thread".


 I looked up the website, and nothing shows up.

Also, is it safe for me to ask why there is a great deal of hostility between Police officers and Deputies? I know that some deputies try to act as police officers, but not all.
Cello1


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

cello1 said:


> I know that some deputies try to act as police officers, but not all.


"In a sluggish economy, never ever fuck with another man's livelihood" - Guido the Killer Pimp


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

cello1 said:


> Also, is it safe for me to ask why there is a great deal of hostility between Police officers and Deputies? I know that some deputies try to act as police officers, but not all. Cello1


Is that a fact Cello? In your vast life experience, at the ripe old age of 18, you were able to draw that sage conclusion?

If you signed on to make a fucking jerk out of yourself, you succeed, but I'm telling you, don't waste the time of the members of this site.
There are plenty enough REAL folks out there who need the advice our members take the time to provide and they don't need your crap.

You're just a shit stirring smart-ass. You started off with the "I'm 18, can you help me please" bullshit, but you blew your cover with this foolish friggin thread.
Any imbecile who spent 10 minutes browsing the site would know what kind of response a dumb-ass question like that would foster.

Post another foolish thread like this and it will be deleted, along with your account.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> Is that a fact Cello? In your vast life experience, at the ripe old age of 18, you were able to draw that sage conclusion?
> 
> If you signed on to make a fucking jerk out of yourself, you succeed, but I'm telling you, don't waste the time of the members of this site.
> There are plenty enough REAL folks out there who need the advice our members take the time to provide and they don't need your crap.
> ...


So I guess there *is* such a thing as a dumb question...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

94c said:


> So I guess there *is* such a thing as a dumb question...


No 94, but there are PLENTY of dumb people....


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Just visit the Sheriffs Dept web page. The web sites should tell you all you need to know.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Just visit the Sheriffs Dept web page. The web sites should tell you all you need to know


 Here....ill pay for your ride there.


----------



## cello1 (Mar 19, 2009)

KozmoKramer said:


> Is that a fact Cello? In your vast life experience, at the ripe old age of 18, you were able to draw that sage conclusion?
> 
> If you signed on to make a fucking jerk out of yourself, you succeed, but I'm telling you, don't waste the time of the members of this site.
> There are plenty enough REAL folks out there who need the advice our members take the time to provide and they don't need your crap.
> ...


No, not in my vast life experience, rather from what I read in the 'Sheriffs' thread on this site. And yes, I am real. No i'm not a 'shit stirring smart-ass' Oh, and yes I'm 18. It's a shame to see this kind of hostility coming from the Admin on this forum. I am simply asking, what is the required age to become a reserve sheriff deputy. That is what the purpose of my initial post was, instead it turned into a deputy bashing thread about sheriffs taking bribes. 
If I'm such an unreal person to you, then the following statement must definately make me fake:
I welcome any memember of this forum who is willing to share their wisdom to have lunch with me, on me. Heck, if you still dont believe that I'm 18, simply take a look at my FID.
From the sound of your post, I wouldnt be the one to call anyone a 'fucking jerk' or any of the other numerous things that you were kind enough to call me. Just because my verbal and written communication skills are well above average for someone my age, and appear to surpass yours doesnt mean that I'm what you are insinuating, a deputy who is just looking to stir up trouble. Like I said, I just want to know what the age is to become a reserve deputy, and honestly the true reason why police seem to dislike the deputies.
Thanks
Cello1
David from Andover


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Ok......lets all have a breather....now what we were we talking about..O yeah David from Andover..dont mess with the Assman....its free advice.


----------



## cello1 (Mar 19, 2009)

7costanza said:


> Ok......lets all have a breather....now what we were we talking about..O yeah David from Andover..dont mess with the Assman....its free advice.


In no way do I want to create any hostility twoards myself, nor do I want to be on the bad side of this forum's Admin. I simply want to know this:
How old do I have to be in order to become a reserve deputy? The Sheriffs websites dont seem to provide much, if any information about their reserve deputies. Also, what sheriffs have reserve deputy programs that arent total hacks, and that have required training.
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

cello1 said:


> How old do I have to be in order to become a reserve deputy? The Sheriffs websites dont seem to provide much, if any information about their reserve deputies. Also, what sheriffs have reserve deputy programs that arent total hacks, and that have required training.
> Thanks


You've already been told more than once that it's a bad idea. Why are you so hot on this, rather than joining an auxiliary police program?


----------



## cello1 (Mar 19, 2009)

It's a matter of time commitment, knowing that I have college in September. That, and the few departments that I did contact about joining an auxillary police program didnt have much interest in having a member under the age of 21, even UNarmed departments. Any suggestions on a good department? I'd much rather join up with a department than be a reserve deputy. Heck, I'm willing to scrub cruisers with a toothbrush if that's what it takes, I just want to find a way to get into the police system at a young age so that hopefully when I'm of age I wont have too difficult of a time finding a job.
Thanks


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I'll say it again. An internship or a a CPA is your best bet. Doing this may in the future land you a AUX, Special or Reserve position.


----------



## cello1 (Mar 19, 2009)

CJIS said:


> I'll say it again. An internship or a a CPA is your best bet. Doing this may in the future land you a AUX, Special or Reserve position.


Internship would be wonderful, and I've been working on finding one for the past few weeks. As a CPA, what's that? Sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Certified Public Acountant....drr... its tax season.


----------



## cello1 (Mar 19, 2009)

7costanza said:


> Certified Public Acountant....drr... its tax season.


Now, it's not that I dont have complete and total faith in myself and my ability to work with numbers, BUT if I were a CPA, I have a feeling I'd find myself facing a lot of very upset, and confused IRS agents. I've always been a good student, but when it comes to numbers, only god can help me, and even he usually cant help me with math.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

CPA= Citizens Police Academy Many towns run these. They are like a mini extremely watered down academy designed to give citizens an idea of what police do. Different towns do different things.


----------



## cello1 (Mar 19, 2009)

CJIS said:


> CPA= Citizens Police Academy Many towns run these. They are like a mini extremely watered down academy designed to give citizens an idea of what police do. Different towns do different things.


I was/still am a member of the closest thing that there is to a CPA in Andover, the Explorer program. Only thing is, the program has died off, and well I don't even know if it still exists! Supposedly it does, but nothing ever happens.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

cello1 said:


> Internship would be wonderful, and I've been working on finding one for the past few weeks.


If your college has an internship program, they'll find one for you. What school will you be attending?

Just to reiterate...reserve deputy = bad idea for an aspiring police officer; I don't know how much more clear I can make it. I admire your desire to be involved, but go off to college, have fun, get laid, and the auxiliary programs that don't want you at 18 will most likely still be around when you're 21.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I almost forgot the Military is always looking for MP's They will help pay for your college too.


----------



## cello1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> If your college has an internship program, they'll find one for you. What school will you be attending?
> 
> Just to reiterate...reserve deputy = bad idea for an aspiring police officer; I don't know how much more clear I can make it. I admire your desire to be involved, but go off to college, have fun, get laid, and the auxiliary programs that don't want you at 18 will most likely still be around when you're 21.


I'm planning on attending North Shore Community, getting an associates in business, and then continuing on to a regular four year school. As for your idea, have fun and get laid are both extremely appealing, and thus I shall truly take your advice to heart. 
As for the reserve deputy idea, well I'll toss that one to the curb.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

cello1 said:


> And yes, I am real. No i'm not a 'shit stirring smart-ass' Oh, and yes I'm 18. It's a shame to see this kind of hostility coming from the Admin on this forum.


No David, the shame is that if you had perused the site as you mention, you would know the shit-storm questions like that bring about.
If you are for real and looking for advice, good luck and enjoy the site, but think before posting.



cello1 said:


> As for the reserve deputy idea, well I'll toss that one to the curb.


And with that, we shall call it a day.


----------

